# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  Recon Jet, heads-up display for sport, Recon Instruments, Vancouver, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Recon Instruments

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Recon Jet: Groundbreaking Heads-up Display from Recon Instruments 

Published on May 15, 2013




> Recon Jet is an activity specific heads-up display with a truly open platform that delivers information instantly, effortlessly and unobtrusively direct to the user's eye via a microcomputer and high-resolution widescreen display. Jet has a dual core processor, dedicated graphics, Wi-Fi, ANT+, Bluetooth, GPS, HD camera, and a comprehensive suite of sensors. All of this is mounted on a precision-engineered, fashionable pair of sunglasses on par with the best in the world.

----------


## Airicist

Recon Jet - All You Need To Know 

 Published on Nov 5, 2014




> Recon Jet delivers critical information just below your right eye:
> 
> - On-board GPS for speed + distance
> - ANT + and Bluetooth for Heart Rate, Power, & Cadence
> - Smartphone connectivity for Text Messaging + Social Apps
> - On-board HD Camera for Pictures + Videos

----------


## Airicist

Recon Jet smarter eyewear - see it in action!

Published on Oct 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Recon Jet Pro: Smart glasses for the connected workforce

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> Recon Jet Pro smart glasses deliver smartphone-class capabilities in a hands-free wearable device. By streamlining workflows and empowering organizations at the worker level, Jet Pro enables significant operational cost savings. It’s your key to tomorrow’s fully connected workplace.

----------

